
Truth or consequences - chesterfield
https://newcriterion.com/issues/2019/12/truth-or-consequences
======
chesterfield
This made me laugh: "The San Francisco poet would sound, if anything, a little
smarter than the Canadian, had he not messed up basic hydrology."

